#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-11-05
<Jagsgame> somebody can help me??; I need information about Solaris operative System
<SergioMeneses> Jagsgame, join to #ubuntu
<Jagsgame> but i need information to explanation at university, we r seeing open source
<SergioMeneses> What information do you need?
<SergioMeneses> Jagsgame, -^
<SergioMeneses> open source or open solaris?
<Jagsgame> interruptions and process admininistration
<SergioMeneses> Jagsgame, :O
<SergioMeneses> Jagsgame, you need know the UNIX Systems.... it's the answer :D
<Jagsgame> there's  few information
<SergioMeneses> Jagsgame, look http://www.cs.duke.edu/csl/docs/sysadmin_course/
<SergioMeneses> all do you need!!
<SergioMeneses> :D
<Jagsgame> thank u
<Jagsgame> hey i tryed to joing Ubuntu comunity but never have come password to my e-mail!!
<Jagsgame> join*
<SergioMeneses> Jagsgame, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> don't worry :D
<SergioMeneses> Jagsgame, what's your country?
<Jagsgame> I'M FROM COLOMBIA
<SergioMeneses> Jagsgame, jejeje speak in spanish 
<Jagsgame> ok
<Jagsgame> :d
<Jagsgame> Es que no encuentro mucha información sobre solaris, y me preocupa
<Jagsgame> aunq de Unix si pero no se hasta q punto solaris tenga el mismo manejo de instrucciones
<SergioMeneses> Jagsgame, solarios o open solarios?
<Jagsgame> Solaris
<Jagsgame> como sistemas operativo
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses estas por ahi ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, dime?
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses necesito una segunda opinion tal vez me puedas colaborar, el caso es este:
<stOrmBlast> Tengo un pc AMD atlhon 2 x3, con 2 de RAM, tarjeta envidea Gforce con CUDA, viene de fabrica con win 7 de 64, la pregunta es : instalar ubuntu de 32 o 64 bits?, y cuando asignar a el area de intercambio?, se puede virtualizar?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, saludos
<SergioMeneses> yo instalaría el ubuntu de 64 bits :D
<SergioMeneses> ...y respecto a lo de virtualizar... quieres virtualizar ubuntu?
<stOrmBlast> no al contrario
<stOrmBlast> quiero virtualizar windows
<stOrmBlast> lo quiero dejar solo con ubuntu, y si se puede virtualizar windows
<SergioMeneses> aaa stOrmBlast claro q se puede
<SergioMeneses> lo haces con virtualbox :D
<stOrmBlast> nice :D
<stOrmBlast> cuanto espacio asignaria a el area de intercambio, me dijeron que 512 despues que 1GB 
<stOrmBlast> vos que recomiendas?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, pasale el doble de la ram
<SergioMeneses> tienes 2Gb cierto?
<stOrmBlast> si señor
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, dejalo con 2Gb de Swap :D
<stOrmBlast> ok , gracias ahora solo me queda esperar que me lleguen los cds de fabrica que se suponen llegan hoy y a instalar ubuntu
<stOrmBlast> :D
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, como recomendación maneja tu carpeta de usuario /home en una partición a parte :D con el fin de no perder tus datos si quieres instalar otra versión.
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, oks
<stOrmBlast> gracias :D
<stOrmBlast> me retiro estoy en clase :$
<stOrmBlast> xD!
<SergioMeneses> oks
<JimmyA> Buen dia.  Alguien de Medellin por aqui?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-11-07
<wilmerch> estoy instalando ubuntu pero el paquete de idiomas esta bastante demorado ¿es normal?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-11-03
<Ivan__> buenas tardes
<Ivan__> buenas
<ofprieto> hola ivan
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-11-05
<UserR> hola
<UserR> Tengo un problema al instalar ubuntu desde windows me tira un error a la hora de la instalacion , alguien me podria ayudar ?
<UserR> Ubuntu 11.10 :)
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-11-06
<changorojas53> buen dia
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-10-29
<Jose__> holaa
<RadicalEd> Algún linuxero Caleño en el IRC
<RadicalEd> ???
<roytronics1> buenos dias
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-10-31
<MHV> Hi there
<DanielF> Buena noche
<andresmmujica> buenas noches
<andresmmujica> BartOC3: DanielF SergioMeneses DGUERRERO MHV
<andresmmujica> kuadrosx:
<DGUERRERO> Buenas Noches!
<DanielF> que mas mujioca
<DanielF> mujica
<BartOC3> buenas noches
<andresmmujica> no llegan los demas...
<andresmmujica> la idea es k revisemos los resultados de las elecciones
<andresmmujica> falta cesar y jose ...
<MHV> Stats?
<andresmmujica> hola JoseGutierrez
<andresmmujica> bueno Cesar no llego ... :/
<JoseGutierrez> Hi andresmmujica
<andresmmujica> el hecho es que ya acabaron las votaciones
<andresmmujica> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co/+poll/concilio2012
<andresmmujica> estos son los resultados
<andresmmujica> Lina, Jhosman y Jose quedaron en los 3 primeros puestos por votación
<andresmmujica> por lo que ellos serían los nuevos miembros del concilio
<JoseGutierrez> :)
<andresmmujica> Fernando y Julian quedarían en fila
<andresmmujica> y pues ya...
<MHV> ¿Cuantos miembros hicieron uso del derecho al voto?
<andresmmujica> creo que deben reunrise para definir si mantienen el mismo horario o lo cambian y k comiencen a trabajar...
<JoseGutierrez> la verdad es muy grato ver a nueva gente comprometida por y para la comunidad :)
<andresmmujica> MHV: pues pense k iban a ser menos
<andresmmujica> pera pego
<andresmmujica> Ha hecho una innegable labor en múltiples eventos representando de manera oficial a la comunidad Ubuntu Colombia en todos ellos. 	10 ha impulsado en Cartagena y alrededores a la comunidad Ubuntu Colombia representandola en diferentes eventos 	6 ha luchado por la comunidad Ubuntu Colombia en Medellín dándole fuerza, empuje y presencia regional. 	3 ha participado desde hace ya bastante tiempo apoyando la moderació
<andresmmujica> ugggh
<andresmmujica> no se ve bien
<andresmmujica> 32 votos
<andresmmujica> de 96 electores
<MHV> Eso es representativo, creo
<andresmmujica> no esta mal...
<JoseGutierrez> es como un poco mas del 30% de los miembros oficiales de la comunidad
<MHV> muestra típica
<MHV> Aplausos
<andresmmujica> sip
<MHV> Derrotamos a Lucho
<andresmmujica> hubieran sido mejor mas votos, pero  un 30% es representativo
<andresmmujica> hahaha
<andresmmujica> yo no se bien el cuento como era, pero no nocreo
<andresmmujica> el asunto no es de ganadores vs derrotados
<MHV> Lo siento, de acuerdo
<andresmmujica> el asunto es de que la comunidad siga creciendo y que entre sangre nueva que tome las riendas y la haga crecer..
<andresmmujica> bueno chicos
<JoseGutierrez> :) yeeahh
<andresmmujica> pues creo que dejemos por aqui hoy
<andresmmujica> ya envio el correo anunciando como quedaron las votaciones
<andresmmujica> y pues el nuevo concilio que inicie labores cuanto antes..
<andresmmujica> les parece?
<MHV> Exitos a todos. Y por una buena Gestión  :)
<JoseGutierrez> toca cuadrar lo del horario para ver si algun dia podemos estar todos reunidos...
<MHV> Felicitaciones Jhosman
<andresmmujica> de acuerdo JoseGutierrez creo que lo primero es eso, que coordinen el horario
<JHOSMAN> andresmmujica: DGUERRERO JoseGutierrez kuadrosx MHV SergioMeneses Buenas buenas!
<JHOSMAN> q paso ? me hacen un resumen? no pude venir antes
<MHV> <andresmmujica> dijo : 32 votos de 96 electores
<JoseGutierrez> si toca hacer un censo para ver el mejor horario para reunirnos todos
<JHOSMAN> MHV:  interesante numero!
<MHV> Ya sabes, a incrementarla
<JoseGutierrez> JHOSMAN  mira los resultados https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co/+poll/concilio2012
<JHOSMAN> veamos JoseGutierrez
<MHV> Me despido.
<JHOSMAN> amm quien es MHV xP
<JoseGutierrez> a todas estas felicitaciones brother
<JHOSMAN> :o
<JHOSMAN> amm
<JHOSMAN> pregunta
<JHOSMAN> cuantos quedan?
<JHOSMAN> no entiendo los numeros
<JoseGutierrez> los 3 de mayor votacion fueron lina, joseahumada y  usted viejo JHOSMAN
 * JHOSMAN por que no me hablan 
<MHV> Tienes la Palabra
<JHOSMAN> yo?
<andresmmujica> ya estoy mandando el correo
<JoseGutierrez> viejo JHOSMAN hay que hacer algo con el horario para ver si coincidimos algun dia todos....??
<JHOSMAN> Fines de semana sería mejor
<JHOSMAN> como ven siempre llego tarde o me desconecto xD
<JoseGutierrez> si toca mirar ese tema con todos
<JoseGutierrez> bueno verdad y al fin quien ers MHV
<JoseGutierrez> ??
<linaporras> buenas noches
<JHOSMAN> estoy informando por socialmedia
<JHOSMAN> hola linaporras
<JoseGutierrez> :)
<andresmmujica> listos
<andresmmujica> a twittear
<andresmmujica> :)
<andresmmujica> hola linaporras
<andresmmujica> felicitaciones
<andresmmujica> hola JHOSMAN
<andresmmujica> felicitaciones
<andresmmujica> JoseGutierrez: mhv es valdiri
<JHOSMAN> ahh
<JHOSMAN> gracias andresmmujica
<JoseGutierrez> felicitaciones jefecita linaporras
<JoseGutierrez> y tambien JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> puedo ver la orden del dia?
<andresmmujica> patrollcita
<andresmmujica> JHOSMAN: no hay orden del dia...
<andresmmujica> pues era solo la elección
<JHOSMAN> ah
<JHOSMAN> weno
<linaporras> q paso?
<JHOSMAN> es q DGUERRERO me llamó pensé q me encsitaban urgente
<andresmmujica> igual voy a crear la agenda como dejarlo registrado
<linaporras> xq las felicitaciones
<JHOSMAN> linaporras:  https://twitter.com/ubuntuco/status/263480063813627904
<andresmmujica> pues claro hace bulla por la lista de k asistan a la reunion y no aparece
<linaporras> a quienes eligieron
<linaporras> detalles
<andresmmujica> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co/+poll/concilio2012
<andresmmujica> eres la nueva patrona de Ubuntu Colombia
<andresmmujica> ungida por voto popular
<linaporras> ooooooooooooooooo
<linaporras> my God
<andresmmujica> hehehe
<andresmmujica> :)
<andresmmujica> bueno
<linaporras> te gane no Jhos
<andresmmujica> la primer tarea es k definan si mantienen la reunion a la misma hora y el mismo lugar
<linaporras> oooooooooo q responsabilidad
<andresmmujica> heehehe
<linaporras> el otro mes tengo q ser ubuntu member!!!!!!!
 * andresmmujica siento un fresquito
<andresmmujica> linaporras: SI SRA!!!
<andresmmujica> bueno los dejo... ya envie correo ya modifique launchpad
<andresmmujica> mejor dicho ya quedaron enhebrados
<andresmmujica> digo organizados
<linaporras> mmmmm yo si prefiero que sea otro dia, como jue, viernes o sabado
<linaporras> andrew pero si tu eres miembro honorario
<linaporras> y contacto oficial
<JoseGutierrez> el jueves en la noche pero mas temprano a eso de las 7pm?? bueno eso hay que mirarlo entre todos
<andresmmujica> les pego la lista de tareas como para que quede en el acta
<andresmmujica> :)
<andresmmujica> - Moderar la lista de correo - Administrar canales de IRC ( #ubuntu-co, #ubuntu-co-meeting ) - Administrar las redes sociales - Administrar el sitio web - Administrar los DNS - Administrar el hosting - Administrar el registro WHOIS - Responder solicitudes de soporte en la lista de correo, foros, shapado, ask.ubuntu.com, launchpad, redes sociales, etc - Aprobación de miembros oficiales del team - Coordinar y promove
<andresmmujica> onal - Velar por la adecuada distribución de los recursos enviados por Canonical (CDs, conference packs) - Presentar reportes mensuales de las actividades de la comunidad - Preparar el reapproval de la comunidad cada dos(2) años - Representar a la comunidad en eventos, conferencias, actividades donde se requiera - Incentivar a miembros de la comunidad a que la representen en eventos, conferencias o actividades don
<andresmmujica> el team - Solucionar los problemas que se presenten.
<andresmmujica> hehehe
<andresmmujica> chao
<andresmmujica> JoseGutierrez: linaporras yo me adapto al horario que uds convengan..
<andresmmujica> slds
<andresmmujica> voy a dormir como un bebe
<andresmmujica> :)
<linaporras> oks
<linaporras> ps deberiamos votar o como hacer un concenso x correo
<linaporras> y pues hay que dinir como la agenda nuestra para lo que viene....
<andresmmujica> eso toca es ponerlos contra la pared porque si no duran 2 mesesy no definen...
<andresmmujica> bueno chaus
<linaporras> jajajajajjaaj ok, yo me enrolo full el sabado :)
<JoseGutierrez> huyy cierto toca mirar que opinan todos del nuevo horario y no darle tanta rienda suelta a dicho asunto
<JoseGutierrez>  bueno linaporras pasa feliz noche
<JoseGutierrez> bye
<linaporras> mmm sin embargo como no estamos todos, mmm to a x correo. toca pedir acceso a la lista del concilio
<JHOSMAN> =( lo siendo pero no pude veir antes cosa de ultimo momento
<linaporras> jajajaja ya toodos se fueron
<linaporras> toca cuadrar el horario de las reunio es y cositas
<ofprieto> Hola buenas noches
 * JHOSMAN saluda de mano a ofprieto
<JHOSMAN> linaporras que dijeron en sí por q perdí conexión
<ofprieto> huyy linaporras  y JHOSMAN  la reunion ya inicio ?
<ofprieto> o ya acabo jejeje
<linaporras> nada
<linaporras> mra el log
<linaporras> ya se fueronya
<ofprieto> que pena es que andaba algo ocupado
<ofprieto> jajajaja
<linaporras> andres ya dejo lo que hay para hacer
<JHOSMAN> linaporras q dijo?
<JHOSMAN> me compartes xfa
<DGUERRERO> bueno, parece que no fué mas, yo me retiro también, JoseGutierrez JHOSMAN kuadrosx linaporras ofprieto Sergiomeneses Feliz Noche
<linaporras> y ps toca mirar el acceso a la lista del concilio y yap
<linaporras> no puedo estoy desde la tablet jejejej
<JHOSMAN> mmm
<JHOSMAN> voy a ver el log
<linaporras> pero fue eso
<linaporras> toca buscar el log
<JHOSMAN> voy a ver
<linaporras> :p
<JHOSMAN> linaporras ya viste q se aumentaron el numero de personas en el GDocs de los miembros
<JHOSMAN> ya casi la mitad
<linaporras> no no vip
<linaporras> no tenia internet
<JHOSMAN> linaporras feliz dia!
<linaporras> :(
<JHOSMAN> de las brujas =)
<JHOSMAN> jijij
<linaporras> jejejejeje ah y dije q t gane x 1
<linaporras> :o
<linaporras> bruja yo?
<linaporras> ush no me simpatizas
<ofprieto> por fa JHOSMAN  pude dar el log en lista de la reunion = þ me acorde tarde de la reunion
<JHOSMAN> pere
<ofprieto> linaporras:  hola abrazo :D
<JHOSMAN> ofprieto aún nada http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/10/31/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html
<linaporras> :-)
<JHOSMAN> linaporras ofprieto SergioMeneses ka que dicen de cambiar el horario (dia) de las reuniones?
<linaporras> siiiiii
<linaporras> pero toca cuadrar por correo
<JHOSMAN> ajá
<JHOSMAN> :o linaporras ya estamos en LP https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co-concilio
<linaporras> oooooooo wow
<linaporras> bueno zzzz
<JHOSMAN> q muemas linaporras
<linaporras> me ire a dormir ...... tamos in touch pa definir eso
<linaporras> cha jhos, chao oscar
<ofprieto> jhuuu nome alcance a despedir grr
<ofprieto> :(;;;;
<Fernando_Giraldo> buenas noches
<Fernando_Giraldo> llegue tarde :(
<JHOSMAN> Buenas Fernando_Giraldo
<JHOSMAN> no fué el único jaja
<Fernando_Giraldo> jajaja
<Fernando_Giraldo> quien mas?
<Fernando_Giraldo> no me diga que usted tambien?
<JHOSMAN> Fernando_Giraldo resumen: https://twitter.com/ubuntuco/status/263480063813627904 https://twitter.com/ubuntuco/status/263487817693401088
<JHOSMAN> si tambien :P Fernando_Giraldo
<ofprieto> jajaj Fernando_Giraldo  estamos iguallll
<Fernando_Giraldo> jajaja
<Fernando_Giraldo> que mal
<Fernando_Giraldo> pero ya vi el correo
<Fernando_Giraldo> tenemos nuevo concilio
<Fernando_Giraldo> que bien!
<Fernando_Giraldo> quede de ultimo :(
<JHOSMAN> =/
<JHOSMAN> Fernando_Giraldo pero según entend'
<JHOSMAN> ustedes siguen en lista
<Fernando_Giraldo> sisa
<JHOSMAN> algo asi entendi
<Fernando_Giraldo> esta bien
<Fernando_Giraldo> la verdad yo vote por julian
<Fernando_Giraldo> jeje
<Fernando_Giraldo> pero ya saben que desde Medellin pueden contar conmigo para lo que necesiten
<scot3004> hola
<ofprieto> hola scot3004
<ofprieto> Fernando_Giraldo:  posiblemente voy a medellin de paseo jeje me gustaria charlar un buen rato :D
<Fernando_Giraldo> de una
<Fernando_Giraldo> solo es que avise
<ofprieto> ok's
<Fernando_Giraldo> ferchosur@gmail.com
<Fernando_Giraldo> cuando viene?
<scot3004> y eso, que hay en medellin?
<scot3004> como va a ser la vueltamañana en la simón en Barranquilla?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-11-01
<will77> buen dia, me encanta linux pero tengo problemas con la navegacion por wifi, alguien me ayuda, gracias
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-10-31
<BartOC31> ubuntu-co-bot: ping
<ubuntu-co-bot> pong
<jeffersonsys> cierto que era a las 8
<BartOC31> Hola jeffersonsys es a las 8
<JHOSMAN> Buenas BartOC31 jeffersonsys mobatista82 SergioMeneses ubuntu-co-bot
<BartOC31> Buenas Noches jeffersonsys JHOSMAN mobatista82 SergioMeneses ubuntu-co-bot ubuntulog_
<SergioMeneses> oe
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, esto si es un milagro :D
<SergioMeneses> tiempo sin verlo
<BartOC31> +1 SergioMeneses
<jeffersonsys> buenas noches desde Pasto carajo!
<JHOSMAN> hola jeffersonsys
<BartOC31> Hola jeffersonsys
<SergioMeneses> jeffersonsys, \o
<JHOSMAN> Y los demás?
<jeffersonsys> hola lista
<JHOSMAN> =S ya van 20 min
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, calmado.... ud no es el mas puntual
<JHOSMAN> Como que no?
<JHOSMAN> cuando no asisto, aviso
<SergioMeneses> JHOSMAN, jaja hace como dos meses no viene nadie
<JHOSMAN> =S
<JHOSMAN> hace un mes
<sepirothem> Buenas moches a todos
<sepirothem> como vamos
<BartOC31> Muy bien don sepirothem  y usted como va
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, en la lucha! pero felices :D
<sepirothem> Bien compadres... trabajando duro... bastantes proyectos en la fundación
<BartOC31> sepirothem:  eso veo por ahi depronto los visito la otra semana
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, eso! consiga trabajo para todos
<SergioMeneses> ome ando con un problema de un dns... ash bueno, sysadmin life
<sepirothem> nojoda yo hoy hice esto Zentyal+Owncloud con Certificados SSL y autenticado con los usuarios del Dominio mediante LDAP....
<sepirothem> asi que tengo servidor de dominio+proxy+dhcp+firewall+ldap+owncloud
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, super!
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, como funciona ese servidor de dominio?
<JHOSMAN> BartOC31:  nada =S
<JHOSMAN> y eso q hice SPAM
<JHOSMAN> q pasará con la gente
<sepirothem> pues SergioMeneses usa ldap para autenticar los usuarios y se comunica por medio de samba4
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem, brevas :D
<fercho> Buenas noches
<fercho> en que va la reunión
<SergioMeneses> fercho, no ha empezado
<BartOC31> BUenas Noches fercho
<fercho> ok
<fercho> y eso?
<JHOSMAN> ya podemos empezar
<JHOSMAN> u.u
<JHOSMAN> 3 miembros
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<fercho> ups
<BartOC31> fercho:  solo estabamos dos
<fercho> aaa ya
<SergioMeneses> BartOC31, fercho mal mal... otra semana mas!
<SergioMeneses> y pa' q pero el jhosman llego temprano =/
<JHOSMAN> jaja
<fercho> Bueno y lamentablemente yo hoy venía a tocar el tema de mi renuncia al concilio :(
<fercho> va a tocar mandar correo
<JHOSMAN> :o
<fercho> Si compañeros lamentablemente he asumido otros proyectos que estan copando mas del 90% de mi tiempo
<fercho> estaba intentando sacar tiempo para ser mas activo en la comunidad, pero la verdad no me da
<andrewmuj> hola BartOC31 fercho JHOSMAN jeffersonsys SergioMeneses sepirothem
<fercho> hola andrewmuj
<JHOSMAN> ahora si empezamos?
<JHOSMAN> :@
<andrewmuj> ?
<JHOSMAN> una hora esperando
 * JHOSMAN disculpen pero jre me tiene estresado jaja
<andrewmuj> de k habla?
<JHOSMAN> nada
<BartOC31> no puedo llevar la reunion ando desde el cel... voy camino a  la casa... pero sigo aqui conectado..
<JHOSMAN> andrewmuj: puede tomar mod hoy?
<JHOSMAN> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/680/detail/
<andrewmuj> nop
<JHOSMAN> estoy modo desarrolo =S
<andrewmuj> no entiendo para que cambian las reuniones y las horas...
<andrewmuj> si no se hace reunión un día
<andrewmuj> no se acaba el mundo si se hace a los 15 días..
<andrewmuj> esto lo hacemos por gusto
<andrewmuj> no se va a acabar el mundo por que no hagan reuniones...
<fercho> +1
<fercho> la vaina es que van varias reuniones sin hacerse
<fercho> :(
<andrewmuj> sip..
<andrewmuj> pero igual no se logra nada cada 8 dias en el mismo cuento...
<SergioMeneses> si no hay reunion los temas se pueden llevar por la lista de correos del council no?
<fercho> también
<andrewmuj> de acuerdo SergioMeneses ...
<andrewmuj> bueno
<andrewmuj> mi portatil se va a desmayar
<andrewmuj> nos vemos en 8...
<andrewmuj> saludos
<andrewmuj> o bueno
<andrewmuj> espero mejor hasta que se desmaye
<andrewmuj> hahaha
<andrewmuj> dice que la suspension es inminente
<andrewmuj> 0:04
<BartOC31> Ni por lista se responden los correos...:S o los correos no llegan a todos los miembros..
<JHOSMAN> los correos si llegan
<JHOSMAN> la lista q a varios les sale como SPAM es la general
<JHOSMAN> la nuestra está limpia
<andrewmuj> JHOSMAN: por favor aclarenos el tema de los ads.
<andrewmuj> me parece demasiado grave
<BartOC31> andrewmuj:  +1
<SergioMeneses> see
<fercho> cierto
<JHOSMAN> ya les dije por la lista
<JHOSMAN> que no entendieron?
<andrewmuj> Ya envie correo a la lista pidiendole a JHOSMAN la información de TODAS sus cuentas de google adsense
<andrewmuj> JHOSMAN:  por favor no nos trate de TONTOS
<andrewmuj> porque aquí NINGUNO lo es.
<JHOSMAN> andrewmuj: los ads no son mios
<JHOSMAN> son de los blogs propiamente
<JHOSMAN> elandroidelibre y otro
<andrewmuj> JHOSMAN:  entonces no debe existir inconveniente en que nos muestre sus cuentas de google adsense.
<JHOSMAN> claro
<JHOSMAN> claro q no
<JHOSMAN> *mirando mail *
<jeffersonsys> alguno de la lista fue ponente en el CPCO6?
<JHOSMAN> adsense sirve ahora?
<JHOSMAN> =S no me deja loguearme
<andrewmuj> creo que aqui todos son administradores de facebook?
<andrewmuj> podemos por favor ELIMINAR todos los post realizados por esa red?
<andrewmuj> GRACIAS.
<JHOSMAN> andrewmuj: si
<JHOSMAN> todos
<andrewmuj> JHOSMAN:  le recuerdo que no somos TONTOS.
<JHOSMAN> andrewmuj: el programa para publicidad es adwords o adsense
<JHOSMAN> es q me dice
<JHOSMAN> Has iniciado sesión en tu cuenta de Google, pero estas credenciales no se consideran válidas para iniciar sesión en AdSense. Si eres un editor de AdSense, prueba a iniciar sesión con tu correo electrónico y con tu contraseña de AdSense.
<JHOSMAN> estoy usando mi unica cuenta de google
<andrewmuj> JHOSMAN:  por favor no nos embolate. Esto es SERIO.
<jeffersonsys> no es lo mismo adsense a adwords
<JHOSMAN> andrewmuj: -_-
<andrewmuj> Alguien puede comunicarse con Julian armando para que nos explique lo que encontro?
<andrewmuj> gracias.
<jeffersonsys> por lo menos no con el mismo login
<JHOSMAN> andrewmuj:  http://i.imgur.com/pMHVIHx.png
<JHOSMAN> ese es mi login de adsense pero no me deja entrar
<jeffersonsys> claro porque talvez no has vinculado las dos
<andrewmuj> JHOSMAN: ud tiene varias cuentas. No es solo una
<JHOSMAN> Con Google si tengo varias cuentas, muuchas pero son de dominios alternos, lo unico q manejo con Adsense es esa de Gmail
<JHOSMAN> Google tiene un identificador de usuario con los codigos de Google Adworks
<JHOSMAN> si desean realizarme una auditoria confirmen ese codigo si es el mio
<andrewmuj> Alguien que me explique como funciona el tema de feedsportal y generacion de ingresos BartOC31 fercho SergioMeneses ??
<fercho> ni idea
<fercho> acá estoy leyendo a ver si entiendo
<andrewmuj> yo no veo que sea publicidad de los blogs
<JHOSMAN> este es mi adwors (no tiene nada q ver, son campañas q yo pago para ColombianHost, que sale de mi tarjeta de credito) http://i.imgur.com/QxF8SFN.png
<andrewmuj> lo que veo es que desde facebook se esta enlazando directamente a ese feedsportal
<andrewmuj> y eso genera el acceso al  add.
<linaporras> Buenas noches
<andrewmuj> JHOSMAN:  me parece absolutamente terrible que ud haya hecho eso y me parece muy delicado.  Creo que debe dar una explicación muy clara y miuy concreta porque no veo justificacion alguna.
<JHOSMAN> andrewmuj: estos son los deeds http://ubuntufeed.co/
<JHOSMAN> -_- andres!! q yo no hice nada!
<andrewmuj> hola linaporras .. tu puedes llamar a julian armando a ver si se puede conectar y nos explica el tema de los ads?
<linaporras> Wht happen?
<JHOSMAN> andrewmuj:  como no pude abrir NADA de mi cuenta de Google Adwors (como q me la bloquaron)
<JHOSMAN> por favor ingresen a http://ubuntufeed.co/
<JHOSMAN> y abran una URL de elandroidelibre
<JHOSMAN> aparecerá la publicidad
<JHOSMAN> son sitios externos a mi y a ubuntu colombia
<JHOSMAN> no administro ese sitio
<JHOSMAN> Si desean mas información de quien administra eso http://whois.domaintools.com/ubuntufeed.co
<JHOSMAN> yo no contrato con cointernet
<JHOSMAN> todo lo q hago para portales son con 1and1 y godaddy
<JHOSMAN> andrewmuj:  no entiendo por q me juzgan de tal manera :@
<SergioMeneses> andrewmuj, no ando enterado de ese problema... solo lo q leo aqui y mirando el post en la lista de correos
<fercho> yo realmente no entiendo bien que esta pasando
<darkhole> Buenas noches
<JHOSMAN> Podrian leer lo que les estoy diciendo q hagan? -_-
<andrewmuj> JHOSMAN: pero los enlaces de facebook no apuntan a ubuntufeeds ...
<darkhole> Como van!?
<andrewmuj> hola darkhole
<darkhole> Para que soy bueno.?
<linaporras> Llamada efectiva
<darkhole> Precisa diria yo, jeje.. Estaba justo en el computador ;)
<andrewmuj> jejeje
<andrewmuj> hola darkhole .. linaporras creo que nos confundimos de julian...
<andrewmuj> :)
<darkhole> ;)
<fercho> jajaja
<andrewmuj> yo hablaba de julian armando de Ibague
<linaporras> jajajaja ash a hi me dijeron a julina
<andrewmuj> jahahahaha
<JHOSMAN> andrewmuj:  esto es lo q va a FB http://i.imgur.com/Qd2SpXH.png
<linaporras> y p to llame a mi julina favorito
<linaporras> jajaj
<linaporras> es a bohorquez?
<darkhole> Frescos! Entonces ahi nos vemos! Saludos!!!!
<linaporras> jajajajajajja
<linaporras> :o
<linaporras> ajaja perdon
<fercho> jajaja darkhole bien
<andrewmuj> darkhole: no se vaya
<andrewmuj> venga
<darkhole> Señor?
<andrewmuj> nos sirve su opinion y experiencia
<JHOSMAN> andrewmuj:  http://i.imgur.com/WJASVsY.png
<JHOSMAN> no hay nada mas!
<JHOSMAN> esto es lo q va a FB http://i.imgur.com/Qd2SpXH.png
<andrewmuj> no se si leyo un hilo en la lista que salio ayer en donde Julian Armando de Ibague detecto que por Facebook se estan publicando noticias que estan ligadas a algo que se llama news.feedsportal.com.   Segun informan en ese mismo hilo eso es un sistema para generar ingresos por publicidad y ads por internet.
<darkhole> Ni idea la verdad...
<andrewmuj> Jhosman en ese hilo indica que el habilito eso para generar contenido en la pagina por lo que ya no tiene tiempo
<andrewmuj> el problema que yo veo es que si JHOSMAN hizo para generar ingresos pues... terrible.
<JHOSMAN> si terrible... pero NO soy YO
<JHOSMAN> es el sitio web www.elandroidelibre.com y otro
<JHOSMAN> saben que
<JHOSMAN> voy a quitar los robots
<JHOSMAN> y que deje de salir contenido
<JHOSMAN> en realida dno tengo tiempo
<JHOSMAN> Peter Tacon (habĺé personalmente con el) me dijo q iba a ver...
<JHOSMAN> Como les digo
<JHOSMAN> ingresen a http://ubuntufeed.co/
<JHOSMAN> abran un enlace de el androide libre
<JHOSMAN> y verán la publicidad
<JHOSMAN> el sitio no es administrado por mi
<JHOSMAN> ponerse en contacto con http://whois.domaintools.com/ubuntufeed.co
<fercho> pues claro JHOSMAN no se supone que ese es el problema?
<JHOSMAN> o cointernet
<fercho> eso es lo que estan reportando
<JHOSMAN> si fercho lo entiendo
<JHOSMAN> loq  me saca el mal genio es q me digan q yo me estoy haciendo dinero de feeds!
<andrewmuj> JHOSMAN:  le hago una pregunta DIRECTA y espero una respuesta CONCRETA.
<JHOSMAN> cuando lo qhice fue buscar una excelente fuente de noticias
<andrewmuj> JHOSMAN:  ud esta recibiendo ingresos por cuenta de los robots que puso para generar contenido en la pagina ???
<JHOSMAN> para q salga en las redes sociales cuando no tengo ahora tiempo para andar haciendo publicaciones, por si se han dado cuenta https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntucolombia/ ha crecido a mas de 1200 personas por q todo el soporte se está dirigiendo allá
<JHOSMAN> andrewmuj:  lo digo por enésima vez NO
<JHOSMAN> si desean hacerme auditoría bien puedan (mi cuenta de google Adsense no quiere abrir)
<andrewmuj> JHOSMAN:  entonces por favor elimine los robots de una vez.
<andrewmuj> No se pueden generar dudas de ese tamaño sobre la comunidad
<JHOSMAN> yo plantié por la lista
<JHOSMAN> eliminar SOLO los que generan ese tipo de publicidad
<JHOSMAN> y eloiminar ubuntufeed.co
<JHOSMAN> y agregar los feeds manuales
<darkhole> Quien agrego los feeds con problemas?
<fercho> y porque no hacemos plata para ubuntu colombia ya que detectamos ese negocio
<fercho> XD
<darkhole> Porque no es negocio.
<JHOSMAN> no estoy de acuerdo con eliminar la fuente de noticias que hace q las redes sociales de UCO lleguen muy lejos y ayuden a q se conozca la página en modo viral (gracias a esos feeds llegamos rapidamente a 5000)
<darkhole> Para sacar plata de eso se necesita una audiencia bastante grande
<JHOSMAN> darkhole: los agregan http://whois.domaintools.com/ubuntufeed.co
<fercho> venga JHOSMAN expliqueme algo como es posible que unos feeds generen eso y otros no?
<JHOSMAN> es un sitio externo a la comunidad, no se quien lo adminsitra, solo lo vi
<darkhole> Solo se usa el feed de ubuntufeed.co ?
<JHOSMAN> fercho: es posible como cada blogger consigure su sitio
<JHOSMAN> si yo quierto puedo poner publicidad en www.jhosman.com/en
<JHOSMAN> pero no es mi modelo...
<darkhole> Me explico, segun veo ubuntufeed.co es un «repositorio» de feeds, pero uno puede agregar otros feeds de forma directa
<JHOSMAN> si darkhole
<JHOSMAN> si darkhole
<JHOSMAN> exacto
<JHOSMAN> supongo q son moderados
<JHOSMAN> pero solo dos blogs
<JHOSMAN> presentan publicidad
<JHOSMAN> elandroidelibre y otro q no recuerdo
<darkhole> Ya, pues simple... segun veo lo que sucedió es que nadie estuvo pendiente de esos feeds, y empezó a sacar publicidad...
<darkhole> Si se va a hacer algo automático al menos se debe monitorear.
<darkhole> No es solo activar las cosas y dejarlas así...
<JHOSMAN> exacto darkhole pero lo que dicen aca es q me estoy lucrando con ello
<andrewmuj> darkhole:  Julian Armando es el que se dio cuenta.  No tengo claro desde cuando comenzo.  El detecto el de feedsportal
<JHOSMAN> darkhole:  los ads empezaron a salir esta semana...
<SergioMeneses> jajaja a ese JHOSMAN le pasan unas cosas... y casi siempre por estas fechas, hace casi un año no fue lo del hackeo de la pagina
<darkhole> Alguien estaba suscrito a esos feeds con alguna herramienta ya sea web o de aplicacion?
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses: :P pida q me quiten el acecso SSH lol jaja
<andrewmuj> JHOSMAN:  la verdad a mí no me parece que sea divertido.  Creo que es un tema muy serio.
<JHOSMAN> bueno
<JHOSMAN> solucion?
<JHOSMAN> agregar feeds manuales?
<JHOSMAN> no veo otra
<JHOSMAN> y no permitiré eliminar los robots
<JHOSMAN> si alguien pide q los elimine, q se encarge de poner las noticias
<darkhole> Claro que si, es serio. Ahora... Si se usan este tipo de herramientas se deben monitorear y que haya algun responsable, si no simplemente se deben desactivar. Es mi opinion.
<andrewmuj> Donde esta el código de esos robots?
<JHOSMAN> https://app.dlvr.it
<JHOSMAN> la clave se la doy por privado
<andrewmuj> si es una clave de ubuntu por favor metala de una vez en el archivo de contraseñas que esta compartido
<andrewmuj> JHOSMAN:  no puede usar sus cuentas personales para cosas de la comunidad
<andrewmuj> para eso esta la cuenta de ubuntu en gmail.
<andrewmuj> por ahí comienza el problema.
<darkhole> Eso tambien es importante, si se van a activar servicios externos, aplicaciones o demás al menos debe quedar contancia ya sea en la lista o en algun documento.
<jeffersonsys> cierto
<darkhole> Y creo que en este caso Andres tiene razón, cosas de Ubuntu Colombia con cuentas de Ubuntu COlombia, para eso se crearon esas cuentas, salvo casos de fuerza mayor (ej: dominios, hosting, etc)
<JHOSMAN> en las siguiente semana lo haré ya que por ejemplo los RSS de twitter se manejan desde una cuenta donde manejo varios servicios de comunidades
<JHOSMAN> listo acepto el tema
<darkhole> Bueno, esa es mi opinion :) Por lo pronto seria bueno tomar las medidas necesarias. Se cuidan!
<JHOSMAN> pero el punto no es ese... andrewmuj por favor revise la cuenta de dlvr.it
<andrewmuj> JHOSMAN:  por favor haga un inventario de todas las cuentas de redes sociales y de todos los robots y cosas que haya y las pone en el doc de google.
<andrewmuj> Todo eso se debe eliminar
<darkhole> Chao!
<andrewmuj> y se debe crear de nuevo - si es necesario - usando la cuenta de la comunidad
<darkhole> :)
<JHOSMAN> listo, el fin desemana seguramente
<andrewmuj> darkhole:  gracias!
<JHOSMAN> darkhole:  xau
<darkhole> Señorita linaporras a sumercé le debo una cerveza. Hablamos un día de esta semana o de la otra! A los demás... me gastan una cerveza un dia de estos!
<linaporras> ajjaja
<BartOC31> Ademas de eso accer tambien hacer una lista de las personas que tienen acceso a las cuentas de redes sociales..
<andrewmuj> BartOC31: +1
<JHOSMAN> BartOC31:  en el panel de administracion todos pueden ver quienes son admins
<JHOSMAN> de G+ SergioMeneses sabe
<JHOSMAN> de TW ps la clave del Doc
<BartOC31> Pero quienes tienen acceso a esas claves..
<JHOSMAN> en el GDoc se ve
<JHOSMAN> quienes tienen acceso
<SergioMeneses> yo tenog admin pero el q la creo fue darkhole abria q mirar pero la cuenta dfe uco se le puede dar administracion tambien
<JHOSMAN> bueno q opinan de la solucion?
<JHOSMAN> tengo q hacer
<JHOSMAN> Solucion: Elmininar Feed del Androide Libre y el otro q no me acuedo
<BartOC31> apoyo lo que dice andrewmuj desactivar todo y revisar... y despues mirar la forma de subir nuevamente todo..
<JHOSMAN> y agregar los otros manualmente
<BartOC31> desde la cuenta de uco
<SergioMeneses> andrewmuj, BartOC31 +1
<jeffersonsys> Bart0C31 +1
<jeffersonsys> nuevamente
<SergioMeneses> bueno señores voy saliendo... buenas noches
<andrewmuj> yo también me retiro.
<andrewmuj> Cosas como estas no deberian ocurrir
<andrewmuj> genera una muy mala imagen
<andrewmuj> nunca se deberian generar dudas de ese estilo.
<andrewmuj> recuerden ese zafarrancho que se armo con los ads de amazon en la distribución.
<andrewmuj> en fin.
<andrewmuj> saludos.
<fercho> feliz noche
<jeffersonsys> muchas gracias
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-11-02
<eremel> quiero activar  mi red wiffi
<Ubuntero|63834> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-11-03
<etnoesencia> como desistalo kndelive completamente sin dejar residuos en ubuntu 12.2
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-10-28
<jcqr123> hi meetingology
<jcqr123> meetingology #start
<meetingology> jcqr123: Error: "#start" is not a valid command.
<jcqr123> meetingology #link
<meetingology> jcqr123: Error: "#link" is not a valid command.
<jcqr123> meetingology kick
<meetingology> jcqr123: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-co-meeting,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-10-30
<chite> JoseLuisC: kiai
<chite> si vio el tiro libre
<JoseLuisC> que
<JoseLuisC> nada no estoy viendo eso
<JoseLuisC> donde lo estan dando
<chite> hagase
<chite> meetingology: kiai
<meetingology> chite: Error: "kiai" is not a valid command.
<chite> meetingology: help
<meetingology> chite: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin. You may also want to use the 'list' command to list all available plugins and commands.
<chite> meetingology: help #startmeeting
<meetingology> chite: Error: There is no command "#startmeeting".
<JoseLuisC> dejelo sano
<JoseLuisC> ud si chimbea al viejo meet
<ofprieto> Hola
<JoseLuisC> holi
<JoseLuisC> BartOC3, y linaporras tienen el irc cronometrado
<linaporras> Jajajaja
<linaporras> Jajajaj
<JoseLuisC> se conecta automaticamente a las 9
<linaporras> Buenas noches jóvenes y chite
<BartOC3> JoseLuisC:  lo tengo automatico cuando prendo el pc
<JoseLuisC> chite, no califica como joven. cierto linaporras ?
<linaporras> Falta Meneses y Brayan
<linaporras> Alguien puede enviar un msj a la lista avisando que andamos x aquí
<JoseLuisC> voy jefa
<linaporras> Jajaja mmm ps no califica... simplemente
<linaporras> Jajaja Jefa. Porfia
<chite> http://www.espn.com.ve/futbol/gamecast?id=408324
<chite> Yo me voy aver el partido suerte
<JoseLuisC> Forigua no va venir
<JoseLuisC> Y meneses no se
<JoseLuisC> Brayan dejo dicho que no alcanzaba a llegar
<linaporras> Mmm joder tio
<linaporras> Perenme llamo a Meneses el es rejuicioso
<JoseLuisC> ostiaaa
<JoseLuisC> jajaja
<JoseLuisC> bueno
<JoseLuisC> linaporras, acuerdese que yo coji ficho para que me dejara notica en la wiki
<linaporras> Si eñor. Este fincho  hago eso
<linaporras> Ya SaMe se conectó... pero ignoró mi llamada. :'(
<JoseLuisC> uuuuu
<JoseLuisC> jajajaj
<linaporras> ofprieto estás?
<linaporras> Tos definir nuevo moderador si, y so si ofprieto está... de lo contrario no habría quorum
<JoseLuisC> SergioMeneses, ofprieto ?
<SergioMeneses> buenas noches! la verdad ando algo ocupado con algo de la oficina
<SergioMeneses> Brayan aviso que no alcanza a llegar temprano
<linaporras> Yo creo que cancelemos entonces
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, me llamaste_
<linaporras> Sip
<JoseLuisC> mmmm
<linaporras> Pa preguntarte si t conectabas
<JoseLuisC> Bueno, yo estaba chupando frio esperando esto
<linaporras> Tu eres juiciosissisimo y taba raro q no o ingresar as al irc
<JoseLuisC> me ire a acostar entonces
<linaporras> Oye y q en Medellin un trancón terrible
<linaporras> No?
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, disque chupando frio!
<ofprieto> Ya llegue disculpenn
<JoseLuisC> linaporras, es que llovió muy fuerte
<JoseLuisC> las vias se inundaron
<linaporras> (Acá en Bogotá con el diluvio tmbn se armaron unos trancos)
<JoseLuisC> hasta hubo nieve :v
<linaporras> Tenas
<linaporras> SergioMeneses podrás estar o mejor no... tú eres el quórum ahora XD
<JoseLuisC> bueno votemos SergioMeneses ofprieto   hay reunión +1 o -1
<JoseLuisC> +1 por mi parte
<linaporras> Buena moción Jose. 5 mins pa respuestas y si nos vamos digo digo...
<ofprieto> +1
<JoseLuisC> linaporras, si
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, ofprieto algo muy urgente por discutir?
<SergioMeneses> de ser asi de una!
<SergioMeneses> jajaja esos nicks de Fori
<OscarPrieto> cambiando de nick
<chite> Yo no soy fori
<OscarPrieto> estaba en el celu
<chite> solo entr a chismosear
<OscarPrieto> es jorge xd
<linaporras> Noooo q va
<linaporras> Bueno entonces quién modera
<JoseLuisC> SergioMeneses, ponga +1 o -1 xD
<JoseLuisC> forigua no quiere
<JoseLuisC> entonces aun falta su voto
<JoseLuisC> además no hay agenda
<JoseLuisC> ni nada...
 * chite les dijo que hoy no hay nada listo
 * chite les dijo que mas bien aporten en el gdocs que les compartio
<linaporras> Si hay agenda
<OscarPrieto> pff
<linaporras> La que quedó de la reu pasada
<JoseLuisC> no se ha montado la wiki xD
<chite> Gdocs > wiki > comu
<linaporras> Eso era responsabilidad de Brayan...
<chite> Que brayan anda de upgrade
<linaporras> Mmm igual creo q podemos continuar con la anteuor
<linaporras> Si pero no toda la semana estuvo en eso
<linaporras> Considerando 20mins sin iniciae
<linaporras> Esto debe darsw x cancelado
<linaporras> Y de una elegir el moderador de la proxima
<linaporras> Q ojalá sea Jose o SaMe
<JoseLuisC> porque ojala?
<OscarPrieto> y por que jose o same
<chite> jajajajaja
<chite> jajajajajajajajajajaja
<JoseLuisC> bueno
<JoseLuisC> votemos
<JoseLuisC> quien debe ser el proximo mode?
<OscarPrieto> buuu linaporras en las otrs reunionesse era asi de extrictos conel horario?
<linaporras> Sí
<OscarPrieto> yuuuuu xd
<JoseLuisC> voto por OscarPrieto +0
<JoseLuisC> +1 jaja
<linaporras> Sino q lo diga SaMe
<OscarPrieto> esu hahaa or qeu 0
<chite> Que va eso nunca habia quorum
<OscarPrieto> jajjajaja
<chite> si no entraba el patron en modo lectura
<linaporras> Si no llegan no llegan... se puede hablar pero no sirve de mucho
<OscarPrieto> siii yo entraba y no habia un alma casi siempre o no se si entraba era el miercoles que no era jajjaja
<linaporras> Jajajaj x eso
<linaporras> Si no hay gente no hay
<linaporras> No se hace
<OscarPrieto> hola p atron xd
<JoseLuisC> bueno bueno
<OscarPrieto> el patron es linaporras
<JoseLuisC> quien va moderar la otra semana
<linaporras> Esto está programado para una hora max 1:30
<OscarPrieto> ¡?
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, yo lo nomino a ud!
<linaporras> Ya hemos perdido un montón dw tiempo
<chite> Pero hay 3 de 5 no?
<JoseLuisC> master chieff
<JoseLuisC> yo nomino a prieto
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, no creo q haya reunion hoy
<linaporras> Yo no ando en modo lectura...ni hoy ni antes
<OscarPrieto> daaa
<chite> jajajajaja que parche
<linaporras> Agree
<JoseLuisC> OscarPrieto, por quien vota
<JoseLuisC> chite, por quien vota
<linaporras> Jajajaja chite nomine jajaja
<OscarPrieto> si ii yo recuerdo qeu tu aveces estabas desde el celu linaporras
<linaporras> Quien quiere baaa
<linaporras> Sip pero no lectura querido
<OscarPrieto> voto por SergioMeneses
<linaporras> De hecho ando del celu
<chite> JoseLuisC: yo que chite
<JoseLuisC> que?
<linaporras> Y no ando lectura...
<SergioMeneses> jajaja estos manes! mejor nos hablamos por mail, voy a seguir diligenciando lo de la visa
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos al rato
<chite> jajajajaja como le mandan indirectas a jhos
<OscarPrieto> entonces  leaaa linaporras
<chite> xDDD
<linaporras> Ay Dios!
<OscarPrieto> jejejeje no hay cuorummmmm chao
<chite> OscarPrieto: que si hay 3 de 5
<linaporras> Chao
<OscarPrieto> por mail se decide? el moderado
<linaporras> Ps ni modo...
<JoseLuisC> nah
<JoseLuisC> chao
<OscarPrieto> yo corri del transmilenio a mi casa eso no cuenta
<linaporras> Jajaja
<OscarPrieto> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr perdi la corrida
<linaporras> Hiciste ejercicio
<OscarPrieto> chite: chite
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<chite> bueno inicio el partido
<chite> BartOC3: como va la serie?
<OscarPrieto> podemos hacer la publicacion de kickstarter de hackbo ¡¡? me dejan hacerla o hay problema¡?
<chite> https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuColombia/posts/10152820885569931
<chite> Problema deberia a ver por post inoficiosos como este
<chite> https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuColombia/posts/10152819670679931
<chite> Pero bueno aca se hace lo que dija el patron
<linaporras> No creo q haya problema Oscar.
<OscarPrieto> oigan si eso es publicidad para los otros grrr
<OscarPrieto> linaporras: ya fori le dio rt me gano el jijuemale
<chite> jajajaja
<linaporras> Eso veop
<chite> Oscar pero si va pedir permino nosotros estamos subordinados por el jefe
<chite> bueno los jefes
<OscarPrieto> okay
<OscarPrieto> salgo del canal hasta luego
<chite> bueno
<linaporras> Uy chite.. pidió permiso
<linaporras> No vi ese correo
<chite> aca lo importante es llenar estadisticas
<chite> mal mal mal
<chite> bueno chao
<linaporras> Hola angelrell369
<linaporras> Lamentablemente no hubo quórum para la reu.
<angelrell369> Buena noche linaporras
<angelrell369> Noto que no hay reunión este miércoles
<linaporras> Por la razón q te acabo de mencionar
<linaporras> :(
<angelrell369> Ok entonces seguiré atento al correo y a las siguientes charlas
<angelrell369> Aun sigo siendo novato en el tema así que estoy formateando todos los portáctiles
<angelrell369> Para usar ubuntu si o si
<angelrell369> Hoy estoy con el de mis hijas.. aunque veo que todos los equipos reaccionan
<angelrell369> Diferente
<angelrell369> Este mini es más complicado por lo de la tarjeta de Red
<angelrell369> Saludos y buenas noches
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-10-31
<Ubuntero|46026> hola alguien me puede ayduar con problema
